# Hot Tub Wiring Question - Wire Type?



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

6/3NM is perfectly acceptable and typical for the INSIDE portion of the wiring to the disconnect.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Petey is correct, but some tubs will call for a #6 ground also. The 6-3 NM does not have the #6 ground.


----------



## AidanD55 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, gentlemen, for the responses.

Maybe I misunderstand, but those sound like differing opinions on each side of the question I'm asking.

Speedy Petey is saying 6/3NM is fine and customary inside the house, and Jim Port saying it's not fine, you need insultated ground.

Yes, let's assume that the tub calls for an insulated ground 4WIRE install.

So that's the heart of my quandry.

Does it make a difference if it's from the breaker to the disconnect, or the disconnect to the tub? I mean, could the electrician use 6/3NM from the breaker to the disconect, and then use THHN (in the future) from the disconnect to the hot tub? Or does it need to be THHN with insulated ground all the way through?

Thanks, and Happy St. Patrick's Day to you!
Aidan


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

AidanD55 said:


> Thanks, gentlemen, for the responses.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstand, but those sound like differing opinions on each side of the question I'm asking.
> 
> ...


How about running some conduit and pull boxes so the wire can be pulled later when you know for sure what you need.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The unisulated ground on the inside portion is fine. I have installed hot tubs that called for a #6 ground also. This is not available in 6-3NM so individual conductors would be needed.


----------



## AidanD55 (Mar 17, 2012)

rrolleston said:


> How about running some conduit and pull boxes so the wire can be pulled later when you know for sure what you need.


That's a fine idea, and may end up being what we do. But I'd rather not have the conduit, if I can help it.


----------



## AidanD55 (Mar 17, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> The unisulated ground on the inside portion is fine.


Great. So the builder can use 6-3NM on the inside wiring, and then THHN (later, on the outside portion to the hot tub) with a #6 ground also.



Jim Port said:


> I have installed hot tubs that called for a #6 ground also.


Yes, again, I am assuming that the hot tub calls for a #6 insulated ground. That is typical on the type of tub that I want, and I assume that's what I need.



Jim Port said:


> This is not available in 6-3NM so individual conductors would be needed.


Wait, are you saying that individual conductors are needed, even on the inside?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

AidanD55 said:


> That's a fine idea, and may end up being what we do. But I'd rather not have the conduit, if I can help it.


If you are required to run individual wires because the need of a #6 ground then you will need conduit anyways.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

AidanD55 said:


> Wait, are you saying that individual conductors are needed, even on the inside?


If the tub instructions call for a ful sized ground, yes.


----------



## AidanD55 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you, Jim Port and rrolleston (also Speedy Peety).

I understand fully now, and I agree with everything you wrote.

I can now be confident in what I am asking for with the builder's electrician.

Thanks,
Aidan


----------

